# Custom Porsche BBK for my TDI Corrado



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

So I have a crazy spindle and hub combo on my Corrado TDI, Its a G60 spindle with eurospecsport 5x100 conversion hubs. I have been running mk4 11.3 rotors with 11.3 calipers and carriers. The carriers had to have 6mm milled off the mounting surface to the spindle for the proper offset. Well now I want to upgrade my brakes and I hate the idea of using the heavy 12" rotors or buying expensive 2pc rotors. Since I'm not doing crazy braking I figure I'll install Boxster non-s calipers. Now comes the difficult part, the bracket. 

*My question is does it sound crazy to use 3/8" angle iron for the brackets? *This allows me to do the fab work myself with a grinder and drill. 

thanks in advance


----------



## slvrarrow (Dec 19, 2002)

Hmmn...Somewhere one of my machine shop contacts has a file in his mill for a perfect bracket for Non S Boxster calipers and TT rotors that fit 5x100 Corrado like a codpiece on Lady Gaga! It was some time ago, I got them done for Morrados monster Porsche Corrado build and the machine shop guy has been less than forthcoming with the info but I will see what i can do for you.


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

I was all lined up ready to use the Mk III option below with the rear 911, 996 or BOXTER calipers. I read Louis blog on the Corrado RS and saw he went back to a VAG axial BBK instead of the Porsche radial mount style. The testimonial in the end was that he yanked the ABS and could not get a MC sized to modulate the Porsche calipers with the same pedal feel as stock. I know that your Mk IV ABS is up to the task to feed those calipers just fine. That set up below for the Mk II spindles may be a dead bang match for you.

For sanity sake and since my g60 is still a DD, I've got girling 60's on the front with the Mk II spindles and 5x100 g60 discs too. When my powder color then powder clear coat binge is done with the VR k frame, a different set of yellow powder'd/clear'd girling 60's will go on. New geomet coated VR 280mm discs and Mk IV TT (41mm piston) rears with the same powder'd treatment. Never liked filthy, rusty calipers or discs. This procedure will make the brake system wax on, wax off.

As far as angle iron it looks as if it has been done before
FS: Caliper Adapters for Porsche 996 C4S, 996 Twin Turbo, GT2, GT3 Calipers to MKV VW 146mm spacing

This @ £ 104.99 for Mk II spindles w/ a 305x28mm Cupra disc with 99-05 Porsche 911/996/Carrera calipers (Part #'s 996.351.425 and 996.351.426) 
http://www.creationsmotorsport.com/product-detail.php?pid=135









or this @ 94.99 quid for Mk III Spindles w/ a 312x25mm with Porsche *Rear* calipers from 911/996/BOXTER (Part #'s 996.352.421 and 996.352.422) 
http://www.creationsmotorsport.com/product-detail.php?pid=131


----------

